# Is it good to give a pregnant cow a trace minerals lick?



## jbeall (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Friends,

We have a pregnant Dexter (first calf for this heifer), and based on our research we needed to provide her with a salt lick of some kind. So, we went down to our local Southern States and picked up this trace mineral block:
http://www.southernstates.com/catalog/p-947-champions-choice-trace-mineral-block-50lb.aspx

Our heifer loved it and licked it for quite a while when we first set it out there, and now she comes back from time to time to lick it.

A friend of ours came by today, and when they found out we had given her this block, she said "Oh no, that can cause abortions in pregnant cows! You have to give them loose minerals."

She said that a friend of hers who had raised cattle for decades told her this, and it was the "one [cattle related issue] he was really adamant about." So she was convinced.

I'd never heard this before and haven't been able to find anything about this online. Do we need to take away the trace minerals block?

-Josh


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The block is fine. You should still feed loose minerals though.


----------



## jbeall (Nov 25, 2011)

Can I pick that up at an ag supply store like Southern States? Do you have a link to an example product? Is it something like this?
http://southernstates.com/catalog/p-4664-champions-choice-trace-mineral-salt-50lb.aspx

We're pretty new to this hobby farm thing. Obviously lots I don't even know I don't know yet!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

feed loose minerals only because they can get what they need in a short time.....never heard about it aborting before


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

myersfarm said:


> feed loose minerals only because they can get what they need in a short time.....never heard about it aborting before


Actually, trace minerals and the minerals in loose minerals are two different things. Trace minerals are things like copper, manganese, iron, and so on while loose minerals contain macro minerals like phosphorus. One note, until she calves make sure it is a dry cow mineral or you risk milk fever. Vit A is also important for pregnant cows. If you have high quality hay Vit A should be OK, but if you are feeding lower quality hay you need to supplement.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

myersfarm said:


> feed loose minerals only because they can get what they need in a short time.....never heard about it aborting before


maybe this is a better statement 


feed ALL minerals loose INCLUDING salt only because they can get what they need in a short time


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

so on while loose minerals contain macro minerals like phosphorus. 

AROUND HERE NEVER SEEN THOSE IN A BLOCK


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

do not use a white salt block.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I am with the rest of the guys, never heard of a trace min. block aborting calves. And feeding loose mineral is best. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

jbeall said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We have a pregnant Dexter (first calf for this heifer), and based on our research we needed to provide her with a salt lick of some kind. So, we went down to our local Southern States and picked up this trace mineral block:
> http://www.southernstates.com/catalog/p-947-champions-choice-trace-mineral-block-50lb.aspx
> ...


I've never heard of that either. There are several reasons why a cow would abort though, could be mineral or vitamin toxicity (not salt, it's very rare for a cow to develop salt toxicity), mineral or vitamin deficiency (which is probably what your neighbor based her reason on switching to loose on) moldy feed, illness like BVD or Lepto, stressors, etc.

There is a difference in loose versus block minerals though. Trace mineral block means simply that: *trace*. A trace mineral block is comprised of 95% salt and the rest micro-minerals. Loose mineral has salt as well as higher portions of micro- and even macro-minerals, depending on what you want in the mix. The only reason that you'd replace block with loose is if you want a better mineral program, which is highly recommended for any-sized herd.

Make sure you include selenium if you're in a selenium-deficient area.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's some good links to look at: 
http://beef.osu.edu/library/Mineral.pdf
http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/beef/as1287w.htm


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

myersfarm said:


> so on while loose minerals contain macro minerals like phosphorus.
> 
> AROUND HERE NEVER SEEN THOSE IN A BLOCK


Yeah, that was my point. That loose minerals and trace mineral blocks are two different things,


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Usually most loose mineral mixes contain salt, therefore, no need to put out additional salt. The problem with putting out both is that the cattle will go to the salt instead of the minerals.

Don't know where you're located, but since you are new to all of this, you might want to contact your county extension agent and your vet for recommendations on what to use in your area. With spring moving in fast, you'll probably need to use high magnesium minerals.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

My loose mineral has micro and macro minerals.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

loose minerals also have selinium which is needed in all cows for birthing.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

We get the Dairy Cow loose mineral at Southern States in 50 lb bag. That is the only place that carries it around here. About $15. Jersey will not eat it on her own, so she gets a little scoop in her grain every morning. 

We give her the horse brown salt lick to lick on every few days, and they both lick on it and then go outside. She has licked on the brown salt lick for years with no problems. We push those big salt blocks in a 5 gallon bucket to keep them from breaking them.


----------

